# Progress on stall conversion.



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've mentioned that I'm converting a horse stall into a loft. Here's my progress. Just primed the nest boxes...might paint them several colors as I've seen some do.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow! That's going to be a really neat setup.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

looking good, keep rolling with it


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking nice so far


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Latest work.*

Added a Widowhood section. The hallway down the middle works out well and goes out to the aviary and allows the section that's out the added room. There's a hen section on each end of the breeders and flyers section. I've got another loft where my YB's are so this should do it for now.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow! You have done some great work. What is the floor made of?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

It is coming along nice, looks like its about finished...


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well done! I like what you have done. If I tried to convert one of my wife's horse stalls I would have to make room for a bed. Regards, Charlie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is really cool...is there an avairy?


----------

